# How to keep bandages on a dog's legs dry?



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 12, 2009)

...and of course it's finally started raining here in Washington. (Rain? In the Great NorthWet? Never!




) She also got spayed, had an umbilical hernia fixed and a microchip implanted so needless to say our Sheltie puppy Lucy had a rough day yesterday. We need to keep the bandages dry for ten days and keep her from chewing on them and the first is a little difficult at the moment with all the wet grass. Does anyone have any ideas for us?





The vet suggested taping Ziplock bags over her feet, I thought of using those waterproof doggie booties you can get, Dad was pondering waterproof adhesive people bandages over the original bandages, and then Mom thought of using a latex glove. I was looking at the gloves dangling from her hand and thinking "If only there was a big latex glove with only one, larger finger..." ... and then I started laughing and couldn't stop. I've always been known in my family as someone who comes up with unusually creative, "out of the box" solutions for tough problems, but still...condoms as dog socks??



The sad thing is we can't find anything wrong with the idea!



They roll on easily, are meant to be pulled off without pain, are disposable, waterproof, tough, and easily purchased. It doesn't matter if her claws poke through the end as they'll still keep the bandage dry and they only have to stay on a brief time. Her foot shouldn't slip around inside of it and it will expand naturally as her toes spread so she should walk pretty normally in them. Anyone see a problem with the idea? Obviously we'd be using plain ones without any lubricant or chemicals.





Thanks for the help.





Leia


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 12, 2009)

My Vet used to use them when he declawed kitties years ago. So it does work!

Lucy


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## anoki (Aug 12, 2009)

wished I'd thought of that last December when Delilah had a thorn removed from her paw, and I had to keep the bandage dry......of course we were under a couple of feet of snow at the time!!!!!

I would definitely try it!! Ziploc bags taped to around the leg doesn't work very well......at least it didn't on the corgi....but they do have kinda hard legs to keep anything attached too





~kathryn


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 12, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> ...and of course it's finally started raining here in Washington. (Rain? In the Great NorthWet? Never!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia, again your bright mind leaves me smiling! Use em, I did once and they are strong and durable and waterproof and won't dangle (hehe sorry) and they taste awful so she won't chew. Sending some good stuff. I gotta give you a call anyways. BTW a tiny square of gauze in the ummm end will keep her claws from shredding each condom...


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is another idea...though not as funny but probably cheaper. Use balloons on her feet (obviously not inflated



) They do pretty well. Hope she heals quickly, poor girl. But those hind dew claws can be a nightmare. I hated clipping those ones and quite often dogs get them ripped off.


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2009)

ChrystalPaths said:


> hobbyhorse23 said:
> 
> 
> > . I was looking at the gloves dangling from her hand and thinking "If only there was a big latex glove with only one, larger finger..." ... and then I started laughing and couldn't stop. I've always been known in my family as someone who comes up with unusually creative, "out of the box" solutions for tough problems, but still...condoms as dog socks??
> ...


I think its brilliant, but my husband would be mortified (I didn't bother to tell him about it) and I'm sure his mother would also think it is brilliant, I can't wait to tell her.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 13, 2009)

I typically would keep a big bunch of little kids socks on hand. Slip a sock over the foot and gently vet wrap over that makes a nice next layer that will repel dirt and moisture but still let air in. Trick is to change very often, even two times a day if you need to. One strip of wide athletic tape at the top (like the kind you tape your foot as a brace when you run track)... you can stick that to the leg but do not pull tight and check for swelling frequentlyl

Once the serum starts seeping into the bandage and gets everything stinky that is when the nose of the dog will tell him to "get this thing off!" and they start chewing the wrap. Sometimes I would also put a duct tape "slipper" on the bottom for the dew on the grass, but never wrap duct tape around the leg or foot. I also was fond of using that stuff that looks like sticky ace bandage too, but I still start with the little kids small sock on the bottom next to the dog. I advise putting a 2x2 inch gauze square directly over the stitches to catch the goo, that can be easier removed if things get gooey. If I ever did use anthing rubber or a baggie, I got it right off as soon as they came back in the house. Never leave something on that will make the wound sweat and get moist or the edges will have problems staying stuck together and you will get more scarring and sloughing of the tissue (IMO). good luck. This string had me chuckling, wish I could meet some of you all, some great senses of humor out there. I could see somebody purchasing condoms for use on a great dane leg.. well you would need the extra long jumbo size and several boxes of them. Try explaining to the cashier it is for your dog, what we won't do for our animals.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 13, 2009)

i have tried the water proof dog boot things and they aren't easy to keep on, my dogs always slip them and then i have to go track them down . love the condom idea , although around here we would never live it down. gotta love small towns lol


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 13, 2009)

that was great! I am 54 and was in Wegmans yesterday buying rice cereal and bottles and baby toys and the lady did a double take and said, "expecting?" To which I laughed and said "nope, blind orphan puppy". You just never know! I will agree tho I forgot to say not to leave it on except when it's potty time, hehehe.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 13, 2009)

Update: Mom braved her mortification to go ask the pharmacist to unlock the condom cabinet (theft problem I guess?) and purchased a lovely pack of Trojans. I can't help but wonder what the poor pharmacist was thinking when she blurted out "It's for the dog!"









It's like "Lady, don't most people just get them neutered??"



Seriously, we tried them on last night and while it's a little difficult getting them to unroll around the dew claw bump without hurting her once they're on they fit perfectly and aren't too tight. We're only using them for potty outings and then they come right off, but so far I consider this a definite success! Mom calls them "doggy galoshes"...I think a family joke's been born.





Additional bonus- if they're still dry when the outing is over, it turns out they roll up again into their original shape for reapplication. Voila! We may use a little of the athletic tape Shorthorsemom mentions to secure it around the hock if they start slipping off but so far no problems.

Mom handed the box to me when she got home and said, "Okay, have at!" and I responded "Why me?! It's not like I have any experience with these things! Call Dad!" *snort* My dad and my boyfriend were both snickering fit to be tied.





Leia


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 13, 2009)

Atta Girl, proud a yer mom!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 13, 2009)

What a GREAT idea. When I read your original post I was gonna ask who was going to purchase them then got to the one where you said Mom did it. I had to laugh.....but then Mom's will do anything for their little girls.


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 14, 2009)

Next time try the Magnum XL brand, LOL!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh man this is the best laugh ever....Leia you are great!!! What a great idea though... I will remember this though when my doggy gets hers removed.. I needed this laugh thats for sure...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I buy Lotrimin for Spyder's dermatitis and all sorts of odd things at the local tack store to cannibilize for Kody, I think I could handle condoms for the dog!



Mom just happened to get there first as I was home watching pup.

Pup is bouncing off the walls at this point, having been down and pathetic for precisely one night. Keeping her quiet is a nightmare!

Leia


----------

